# Z24i injector problems..Help!!



## MTgoat (Nov 7, 2009)

i have good fuel delivery to the the tbi. but no gas out of the injectors. the initial injectors were JH50-1,i had them tested they were bad. then i bought a full tbi for the injectors from a guy on this forum who said that they were working. they were JH40's, they fit, but i still have the same exact problems. any ideas...


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

did you check the power source going to the injectors .?

the ecm and the relay operate the injector by a negative pulse..


----------

